# Jeff's Rub



## swampsmoker (Feb 9, 2017)

Just pulled the trigger on purchasing the recipes. Why not contribute to this site?! I've learned so much and everyone is here to help. 

Can't wait to give it a try!!

Danny


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 9, 2017)

I did as well, I haven't used it yet, But I will when I finally get home. Definitely well worth it and for support. I have seen a few comments on it as well so its a win win.....


----------



## johnmeyer (Feb 9, 2017)

It is the best money you'll ever spend. You'll get his newsletter a few times a month, and it is really a great source of ideas and inspiration. The rubs are fantastic.


----------



## 801driver (Feb 9, 2017)

Welcome, and I agree with the above.  We have slightly adjusted his rubs to fit our taste buds over a period of time, as most people do, but it is a great starting point.  In doing this also you are helping make sure Jeff can keep this tremendous site up and running.  Win Win for everyone.  Keep the smoke rolling.


----------



## cmayna (Feb 9, 2017)

I use both Jeff's rub, texas rub and his sauce all the time.  Love it.


----------



## joe black (Feb 9, 2017)

Ditto to everyone above.  This is an absolutely awesome site.  The folks are great.  Jeffs recipes and his book are wonderful and very easy to use.  

Thanks to everyone,   Joe.   Thumbs Up


----------



## johnmeyer (Feb 9, 2017)

I forgot to mention the sauce in my last post. The rubs are great, but the sauce is, simply put, the best BBQ sauce I've ever had.


----------



## swampsmoker (Feb 10, 2017)

I took out a 6lbs butt to make some pulled pork. So I will definitely be trying the rub and sauce this weekend!

Danny


----------

